# New Champion!!!!



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

My pup finished her UKC Championship in one weekend at 6 months and 3 days with a BOB and 2 group placements (over previous group winners)!! I am SOOOO proud of her!!!:wild:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!! Any pictures?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats to you guys!!! That is quite an accomplishment!


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks guys!! 

I think I am more proud of the fact that she gave me 100% from beginning to end (it was a 3 day, 5 show weekend). She never once let me down and was there for me every single time I asked. She never quit on me and gave me everything she had every time we stepped in the ring. She had reason to get grouchy too as it was her first indoor show with all the noise and being crated so much. I am just really, really proud of her. The fact that she got ribbons too is just icing on the cake!!! :wub:


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

That is awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congratulations!!


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Pictures!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:congratulations:


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

Congratulations and if you hadn't figured it out yet. We need pictures!!!!!!!!


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks, guys! Here are some photos (show photo with her New Title Ribbon and Judge Donald Wells, ribbon photo, and casual stack-*not the best stack but I just threw her in a quick stack for photo):

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12999&stc=1&d=1322052356

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13000&stc=1&d=1322052413

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13001&stc=1&d=1322052446


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and your beautiful pup!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She sure is beautiful! :wub:

Congrats to you!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Congratulations! Beautiful girl!:thumbup:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Congratulations you have a lovely girl but please educate me.

How can a puppy who is not fully matured (so you don't know exactly what the final dog will be like) be considered a "champion"? Couldnt things change significantly between 6 months and 2-3 years? Things which could impact conformation?

I know nothing about show or if AKC is the same way as UKC in this regard etc. or even how the SV does conformation ratings


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi, there! Yes, a puppy can finish their championship out of the puppy class in AKC as well.....

Sometimes, puppies are just better than the adult dogs in the ring- "at that moment in time". The judge has to judge what is in front of them!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she's gorgeous. Can I ask where you got her??


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks!!

miles river kennel in ma


----------

